# Gcfc



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I know a few left here and went over to the other site and most of them come back here and read and go over to the other forum and post.I read it time to time and post but i was reading a thread today and noticed some micro managing LOL.what worse than to have the forum owner constantly lurking and micro managing every comment or thread.Be like living next door to your landlord.Are topics really that super sensitive and people get that really uptight to lock threads and delete.I cant really see the big deal.I catch hell from alot of people and they usually work themselves out .Just dont get it.I like this forum now more than ever and glad Nathan is not standing over grown folks and monitoring our every thread and post.fell a little sense of freedom here.I wish GCFC the best but i dont see that site exploding into anything special due to the "No No we dont do that here"Or "No you cant say that"LOL.Anyone feel free to chime in i just thought it was kinda funny


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

i think it is sad that we have two different forums in this area and neither one of them have very many people on them. just in insght


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i am on both...i'm not picking sides and i have learned that if you don't like it, don't post or don't read it...

there are a lot of forums out there that won't tolerate some of the bullshit that this forum does...they are mostly privately run and the owner has that disgretion at their disposal to lock, delete or ban...

and i don't feel like my landlord is living next to me...i am comfortable either way it goes...all forums go through ups and downs...i feel like gcfc will only grow and at some point, be as big (populated) as this one...jmho...


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

i am also a member of both and as earlier stated that both sites have good points. ultralite being one that went out of his way to offer assistance to me and i was a new member on the other site. the other site definately has more of a family feel to it. (in my opinion) i do like both thought just for different reasons.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jurys In said:


> i think it is sad that we have two different forums in this area and neither one of them have very many people on them. just in insght


This site, to me, isn't local anymore. Owned by Nathan, who lives and Texas. 









Still great folks on here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't get on the board even though it tells me that my user name is valid and not in use, nothing else works. C'est la vie. Just as well. C2


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ultralite said:


> i am on both...i'm not picking sides and i have learned that if you don't like it, don't post or don't read it...
> 
> there are a lot of forums out there that won't tolerate some of the bullshit that this forum does...they are mostly privately run and the owner has that disgretion at their disposal to lock, delete or ban...
> 
> and i don't feel like my landlord is living next to me...i am comfortable either way it goes...all forums go through ups and downs...i feel like gcfc will only grow and at some point, be as big (populated) as this one...jmho...


I agree 100%!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Jurys In said:


> i think it is sad that we have two different forums in this area and neither one of them have very many people on them. just in insght


neither one of them have very many people? gosh! look at the post about the rod give away. 630 posts, almost 9,000 readers. 
anyway, i agree with mike (ultralite). i am a member of both and i try to read all of the info about what's going on down at the gulf. except for the bs about who is not working and posting 24/7 trying to get poster of the month, i like both.
jack


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> except for the bs about who is not working and posting 24/7 trying to get poster of the month, i like both.
> jack


not sure about that part jack? can you elaborate?


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

i could get alot of people posting and reading if i was giving away something free. even if it was just an extra value meal at mcdonalds. my point was that when you used to log on to this forum there would by 60 or 70 people on the sight. now maybe 10 in primetime. this sight has sure seen a decline in activity. in my opinion of course


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*lol*

you know, mike, poster of the month? check out the front page at gcfc.
i tried to get it once. dale got it this month. i'm going to try next month.
the top five posters? you know.
jack


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> you know, mike, poster of the month? check out the front page at gcfc.
> i tried to get it once. dale got it this month. i'm going to try next month.
> the top five posters? you know.
> jack


Dale starts work back at school soon and then you'll get your chance to win LOL!:thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have paid attention, for some reason, to this thread and your ideas Will. I am trying to understand your point. If I am wrong, then forgive me.

You believe the GCFC is over moderated because the retired Navy owner likes to follow the rules and regulations. They are his rules, as the owner created, for his website. He paid for it!! Out of his pocket!! I know he does not allow activities that stir crap, and yes he does like things posted in the right catorgory, like runnning a tight ship. After all, he is trained by the military. He served until retirement. 

You prefer the PFF, because you can post where ever you like, what ever you like, and the owner does not give a crap. The rules posted are not inforced, (right now). You brag about getting banned and having to change you name so many times, so you will be let back on the board, with promises made. And you like this format better. If I am correct, then it helps me understand.

Keep in mind, I am only drawing the conclusions based upon your posts, and this is what you appear to be saying.

Am I correct with these conclusions? If not, please try to clarify.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

"You believe the GCFC is over moderated because the retired Navy owner likes to follow the rules and regulations. They are his rules, as the owner created, for his website. He paid for it!! Out of his pocket!! I know he does not allow activities that stir crap, and yes he does like things posted in the right catorgory, like runnning a tight ship. After all, he is trained by the military. He served until retirement.".....Banana Tom

I totally agree with you! It is a shame that some people here lower themselves to name calling, and the like......really ruins the whole point of a FISHING forum........but then again, I guess there are those that just have to stir things up......oh well, such is life!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> I have paid attention, for some reason, to this thread and your ideas Will. I am trying to understand your point. If I am wrong, then forgive me.
> 
> You believe the GCFC is over moderated because the retired Navy owner likes to follow the rules and regulations. They are his rules, as the owner created, for his website. He paid for it!! Out of his pocket!! I know he does not allow activities that stir crap, and yes he does like things posted in the right catorgory, like runnning a tight ship. After all, he is trained by the military. He served until retirement.
> 
> ...


A little over dramatic but what else to expect from a touchy feely kinda guy.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Back to the original post. I don't think this site is over regulated or under regulated. Recently some posts were locked for about the same reason Chris did on the old forum. I think PFF is generally pretty civil and decently opinionated. It does get out of hand sometimes, but then the entertainment factor kicks in and some run for beer and some run for popcorn or both. When times get rollicking like that, it is usually by some of the same ones, but hey, these are guys that let out a lot more thunder than others. So when they do get overboard, someone usually puts them in check. All seems reasonable to me. 

As far as activity goes, the oil spill dominated that. But the boats are starting to pour out of the passes more, the fish are being hunted, parties are breaking out, tournaments are being announced, fish pictures will be posted soon enough. And out cast is having a sale, tag sticks just on sale, rods and reels given away and the fall bite is about to begin.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

I looked around there for a bit, not a bad looking site but didnt like that you couldn't see pics and stuff if you werent registered so I left. I do not like over moderation and think PFF is good about that, minus the bikini thread being deleted. But it will not be easy for that site to overtake this one in search ranking, noone would even know about it if hit were not mentioned here at PFF in masked vulching campaigns to steal members or just regular chit chat...I know this because I looked for it by searching a few weeks ago and had to look up a member here to get a link to it because I couldnt find it.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Jurys In said:


> i could get alot of people posting and reading if i was giving away something free. even if it was just an extra value meal at mcdonalds. my point was that when you used to log on to this forum there would by 60 or 70 people on the sight. now maybe 10 in primetime. this sight has sure seen a decline in activity. in my opinion of course


I bet you wouldn't get half the response they got here on that giveaway thread, I am sure some people that posted in it signed up by word of mouth (free giveaway) but the majority were people who are lurking here or registered just do not post much. Just look at the amount of time between replies on each forum last night I looked over there and it had been 3 hours before someone even commented...here I can hit refresh every few minutes and get a few replies...No problems with the other forum and don't know the details of the owner, just my opinion.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I personally prefer PFF, im on both, but have never posted on the other nor do I check it much, most of what I see on there is from members that are on here as well and alot of the same posts go on both, but this one seems to have more activity.

As far as the getting out of hand bickering, I dont mind it at all, it's some damn fine entertainment to be honest


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I see alot of the other sites like the hull truth and others and they do not over moderate.The only site that does is the florida sportsman site and Gary was notorious for being an over moderated 1 sided douche bag.The reason ALOT of people left there and came to this site.Me personally i dont post much on the other forum.Chris let alot of stuff go here and i think Tom aka Grope is blowing it out of proportion.We are not all little kids.My point was why do they dislike what goes on here so much but make threads about it on the other forum and than of course the owner steps in and reminds everyone of the RULES,slaps there hands,a few go to the corner than its back to perfect happy forum.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I say it's a damn forum, and we're all adults. We should all be able to tell each other to eat a dick and go fuck ourselves if that's what we feel like and laugh it off because it's just the internet, no one is hurting each other by arguing on a computer. BUT IT SURE IS FUN TO READ!

and colorful language like that would have me put in time out on some sites

as far as things being posted in the wrong section, for the most part I see things in the right places for the most part and if a couple things are slightly out of place, from what i have seen there isnt much out of place enough for anyone but an anal asshat to notice, sometimes i put a few hooks in the same slot in the tackle box as the sinkers and visa versa, a few swivels out of place isnt a problem unless youre OCD

just my two pennies


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

I think GCFC sucks. Catfish forum. Its more for the touchy feely. I honestly have never been there to check it out. Just like to stir up sheetz. That's why Im PFF for life. I think I will get a tattoo. Whoop!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

We need ?MEGA's comments on this issue!
mark


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i have never been to the other site and probably never will. i have made quite a few new buddies on the pff, and have fished and hunted with several guys from the forum. i think thats what makes this site great.but there is always someone on any forum you go to that loves to stir the crap. yes it may be funny but people do get feed up with it. so if you dont have anything good to say keep it to yourself LONG LIVE THE PFF


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> We need ?MEGA's comments on this issue!
> mark


Is he gone? They finally banned him??????:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Is he gone? They finally banned him??????:thumbup:


 
Not our #1 Co#k Sucker. I don't believe it.


----------



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

I Like both myself, I'm a member here as well as there.....I like having multiple 

websites that are locally posted on, I don't really care who's where as long as 

there is some good information about local events, local eating 

establishments, & of course local fishing reports & info. Tight lines & full 

coolers.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

P8NTMIKE said:


> I think GCFC sucks. Catfish forum. Its more for the touchy feely. I honestly have never been there to check it out. Just like to stir up sheetz. That's why Im PFF for life. I think I will get a tattoo. Whoop!


 Never been there but it sucks...:whistling:


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't been on here in a couple months. Work has had me busier than a one-eyed cat lookin' at two mouse-holes. Until now I didn't know about the GCFC site. Can't say I'm fixin' to go over there any time soon.

I try to follow about 8 regional fishing sites - Mid-Atlantic area, VA, east coast FL, FLA, Panhandle FLA/Alabama (PFF), Louisiana, Texas - plus run the member forum for the fishing club I head up. 

I sure as hell don't have time to add a "me-too" site to my list if the region that site covers is already well-covered by another site. PFF is the 800 Pound Gorilla of the Panhandle/Alabammy area so why dilute the effort? 

Catch


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Fo'sho!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i read both this forum and the gulf coast christian connection and enjoy both. have good friends on both. i think everybody likes to look at a good train wreck, even though they dont post on it or say they dont like it, they still read it. i do like to talk and learn about fishing on both.:thumbup:


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Classy sign Jed. I agree about bringing in Omega's side here and love a good train wreck myself.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Personally, I think it is a sign of great success that gcfc is now being bashed on pff. That means gcfc is important enough to care about! Considering that gcfc has accumulated almost a thousand users in about 3 months, I would also argue that it is incorrect to label it a "me too" site. Different strokes for different folks. I have not been on pff in weeks. I just discovered this thread while looking for info on Thursdays meeting at Gilligan's.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Just stopping by to say hello to all!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

While I realize Will is just stirring the pot, I will say that since the improvements to this site, it has gotten a lot better and folks have started coming back.

I post on both and I recently posted things for sale on both...they get 4 times more views on this site than they do on gcfc, so I don't exactly see that the traffic has disappeared from this site.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Man, I love this place...my daily soap opera! I say no censorship, let it fly!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

SandyKeys said:


> Just stopping by to say hello to all!


Hey there Girl!!!


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

PFF has over 13.5K members - but - nearly 50% of those members have 0 or 1 posts. And as far as the giveaway thread, only about 630 posts were made. Given the fact that you had to make two posts (One for freshwater rigs, one for saltwater) it means that somewhere around 5% of the membership participated in the giveaway. Not exactly overwhelming participation, and I am sure that the 13,500 number will never be reduced by the new owners since that would lower their income based on membership available to view and respond to advertising.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

SandyKeys said:


> Just stopping by to say hello to all!


Hi there Mrs.?? (SandyKeys)....I hope life is treating you and yours well


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I pop in here and read some and post some... But the ads to slow down the experience... and there is only 2 times I want to be forced to slow down... 
1)To savor my food rather than scarf it down like my bulldogs do...
2)Sex with an #8 or better... Sometimes I need to slow down to really ROOT! Gotta take my time... But not when it comes to a forum... 
Brent


----------

